# Fox huntin'



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Seen a couple foxes in the woods 'round my house lately while hunting squirrels with my gamo shadow 1000 and i didnt think a .177 pellet would take it down so i just passed it by, now I have become aware about recent fox attacks in the county i live in because of large rabbid fox counts, and i want to hunt these sons a *****es before it gets any of my cattle or even me, Im 18 years old and i live with my dad in a seperate house on heavily wooded property about 30 acres and a farm borders up to us in the back being seperated by a fence and his land is about 1,000 acres so ive been getting all the critters comin across from his land, Well anyways what rifle would you recomend, should i use a scope or not, need a quiet rifle because our property is close to the road and i dont want the neighbors being disturbed and also i got a cottontail rabbit in distress call i downloaded, will that call work? what bait should i use if any? and last question should i wear camo and what time should i sit out there waitin for em?

Sorry about all the questions guys i never fox hunted before any tips/tactics aprreciated also any websites with information would be appreciated because i have not come across any fox hunting sites.
Thanks
~John M :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If your just tring to get rid of them use any gun you can get your hands on larger than a 22 and if you can get a 12 guage. The cottontail sound should work just fine. The best times to call are usually the first two hours of sunlight and the last two hours of sunlight. If your state allows try calling at night its a blast and fox really seem to come in a little easier. Hope this helps

There is a pretty good website for fox hunting done by Randy Buker in MN if you look it up.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well i was thinking about using the .22 long rifle hollow point hyper velocity? would that work if i get 2-3 shots in the fox? i need the fox to drop in its tracks or only run a couple yards because i aint a fan of tracking, i think a shotgun blast is to loud


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont worry about the noise. One shot will rarely will draw attention, go with a 12 ga #2 shot. .22 will work also.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay last question, how long should i sit out there and should i sit in the same spot or move around a little


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sit for 25 minutes and then move. Move 400yds at a time he'll come just keep after it.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

sat there with .22 rifle using long rifle ammo , used rabbit in distress call came out less then 50 seconds shot it, it dropped my dumb friend got up and ran up to it, and the fox took off, couldnt find it im going to look for it tommorow but i found a blood trail and it kept getting smaller and smaller but i cudnt find the fox any tips on tracking it? its within a 10 acre radius


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh man! Isn't that just how it goes sometimes? Nice pictures you got there.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

that is the reason why i recommended using any rifle BIGGER than a 22! I would just get out there and start tring to follow a blood trail. If you lose the blood trail look for some headland and you might find the den and see if he made it home. If not look in all of the thickest brush he will try to find somewhere to hide if he is wounded. Hopefully it went quick for him


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh it went quick alright i got that sucker pretty damn good with a hollow point, i live on 15 acres but its close to the road and the land is more lengthy then width , but i have some farmland in the back that borders up behind us, do you think there will be any more foxes/coyotes i could call in to cross the fence or bait them to cross it? and if so how can i bait them? By the way i couldnt find the fox/coyote lol i didnt know what it was i thought it was to big for a fox so i guess i aint having him for dinner tonight  im going to get a better .22 rifle so i can make some head shots, maybe bull barrelled ruger with a nikon scope or the most expensive one i can find so i can make more humane killings, any recomendations on what .22 rifle i should get and what modifications/scope i should put on it?
Thanks :sniper: 
~John M


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Is there a reason that you are limiting yourself to a 22? If your going to get a new gun for calling go with something bigger like a 223, 22-250, 17Rem, 220 swift and so on.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.22 hornet is quiet compared to say a .223 and hits real hard should be very good for what you want. Ruger, Browning and CZ make rifles for this cartridge.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes there is a reason brad that i am limiting to a .22, i own about 15 acres and thats the biggest lot on the block the rest are 1/4 acre tracks and neighbors are all around us, and i dont mean nice neighbors either, my brother was shooting his CAP gun outside and the called up the police , so i need the quietest thing to kill a coyote :sniper: i think a .22 hornet would be loud, i shot the .22 long rifle and these 2 boys about 12 years old came runnin over saying "wut didja shoot" and they were inside, i really dont want trouble with the neighbors


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Boy you are limited!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Can i get coyotes and foxes from the 1,000 acre farm behind us to come across under the fence by just using rabbit in distress calls? Any bait or decoys i should put there? I heard that if you put like a stuffed animal that looks like a rabbit out there with a little bit of ketchup around it the coyotes will see that and come towards it if i use the call?
By the way is there any websites i can look at fox/coyote hunting tips/tactics i have searched google many times nothing came up, i even looked for that randy guys website brad told me about , still found nothing, can anyone give me any links?
Thanks
~Rookie coyote hunter :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

go to

www.callingcoyotes.com

and buy one of the videos. I like Calling all coyotes 2 the best. If this won't get to pumped up and interested to learn more than nothing will! Plus you will learn a lot from the video.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

try this

http://www.geocities.com/foxhunter_56308/


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/foxhunter_56308/


Hey Brad,

Great web site!! :beer: 

Randy


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I kinda got a question for both randy and brad:: That fox i shot the other day you see the pictures in a previous post in this topic, do you think that will be the only one i will see? It was only on 15 acres and i heard foxes have a territory of 5-12 square kilometers, but is there a way for foxes to sense imdetently that there aint a fox living in that particular territory anymore? if there wont be foxes for a long time is there a way to attract them over to my side besides the rabbit in distress call? because heres how my property is its a narrow 15 acres then a farm thats about 1,000 acres. that website didnt really help because im all outta money until i get my payment this month so im not interested in buying videos

thanks , is there anyone who has AIM or MSN instant messanger i can talk to about fox hunting so i dont have to keep posting here?
John M


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Randy,

Great website!!! I liked the info and the pictures. I like your ideas on cover scent. I got a chuckle out of that section 

Eric


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Randy nice to see you posting have you been out this year in ND yet?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

John M said:


> I kinda got a question for both randy and brad:: That fox i shot the other day you see the pictures in a previous post in this topic, do you think that will be the only one i will see? It was only on 15 acres and i heard foxes have a territory of 5-12 square kilometers, but is there a way for foxes to sense imdetently that there aint a fox living in that particular territory anymore? if there wont be foxes for a long time is there a way to attract them over to my side besides the rabbit in distress call? because heres how my property is its a narrow 15 acres then a farm thats about 1,000 acres. that website didnt really help because im all outta money until i get my payment this month so im not interested in buying videos
> 
> thanks , is there anyone who has AIM or MSN instant messanger i can talk to about fox hunting so i dont have to keep posting here?
> John M


Yeah, probaly didnt see that because you were saying hello to randy which is ok.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

John M,

If you are in an area where you killed a fox, you stand a very good chance of getting another one. The mate, breed and have babies. I'd say if one was there, there's at least one more there. Also, foxes tend to move back into an area if it's a good area. I'd try your spot again after giving it a few weeks to calm down.

Brad,

I haven't been to ND yet this year. I was thinking about coming out and shooting some roosts I'm aware of. :lol: JUST KIDDING.

I've been lurking on this board for a long, long time. I love it. After seeing my website posted I figured I'd best sign on here.

I don't typically go coyote hunting in ND until after our deer season is over. So, I should be heading out there in a just a few weeks!! Looking forward to it. I love those wide open spaces and the friendly people in ND.

Fall Guy,

I firmly believe in my thoughts on cover scents. I think if a person lives and breathes by my thoughts, they'll be more successful. (That should get a few more people to look at my website.) :wink:

Later
Randy


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok last question, wherever i see fox/coyote tracks would it help to like kill a couple crows or other animals and leave it there? would the fox even eat it?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

They may or may not eat it. But, it's not going to help your cause.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you provide a food source they are going to be less likely to be hungry and willing to come to the call as easy. Keep all odds you have control over in your favor and you will have a better chance of being successful.


----------

